# 06 mini conv brake light issue



## mike lap. (Oct 17, 2018)

our 06 mini conv has an intermittent brake light issue..often when you turn off key the brake lights come on ..not always but often.. looked for "diode" in harness cant find it ..open BCM and see no signs of damage or water leak issues in that area ..any help out there for this ??


----------



## GMREYES (Jan 11, 2019)

Did you test the electrical lines at all with a test light/probe??


----------

